# canadianCUBING CUBEcentric '10



## Sa967St (Apr 13, 2010)

http://www.canadiancubing.com/Events.aspx?ID=20

Events:
2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 One-Handed
4x4x4
5x5x5
6x6x6
7x7x7
Magic (the only non-cube puzzle )

Registration


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 15, 2010)

im probably going!!


----------



## Andreas737 (Apr 15, 2010)

What about the Toronto Summer Open? Is there still gonna be one?


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 15, 2010)

Andreas737 said:


> What about the Toronto Summer Open? Is there still gonna be one?


yes, Dave said it would probably be the weekend after US Nats.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 15, 2010)

road trip anyone?


----------



## Dene (Apr 15, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Andreas737 said:
> 
> 
> > What about the Toronto Summer Open? Is there still gonna be one?
> ...



Orly? If I make it to nats I might be able to make it to this one too. But probably only if it was on a Friday


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Andreas737 said:
> 
> 
> > What about the Toronto Summer Open? Is there still gonna be one?
> ...


The Hugheys are planning to come to that one. (The Toronto Summer Open)


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 15, 2010)

Dene said:


> Orly? If I make it to nats I might be able to make it to this one too. But probably only if it was on a Friday



You liar. You told me you wouldn't come up to Canada. But, no, it is not on a Friday, so there is your out-clause. It will be on August 14th. 

Are you really coming to North America, though?


----------



## Dene (Apr 16, 2010)

Did I really say that? Oh dear I'm sure I didn't mean it!

I may be in North America. I probably can't confirm that until June though. I really would love to get to a Canadian competition, but unfortunately the 14th is the one day I need to be in LA (if I am in the US)


----------



## riffz (Apr 16, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Andreas737 said:
> ...



Then I will have to find you and shake your hand .


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 16, 2010)

Dene said:


> Did I really say that? Oh dear I'm sure I didn't mean it!



You did, when we were staying at that weird guy's house in Ohio. Perhaps you didn't mean ever, but only your time here last time. But we'd love to have you up. You will always have a place to stay, just make it up to the city. Regardless, i hope to meet up with you at a comp again soon. 



riffz said:


> Then I will have to find you and shake your hand .



Don't worry, he won't be hard to find. I'm pretty excited to have the Hughey's up for a competition.


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 18, 2010)

woot, Dene Beardsley! 
I'm signed up and coming.
Wondering if Chris is too...

Excited about TOSummer 2010, too.

Now to learn OLL / 5x5x5 last edges...

Break sub-20?  PLEASE?!


----------



## blah (Apr 18, 2010)

riffz said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...


You forgot the most important ritual  Mike will not be happy.


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 21, 2010)

im signed up!!! anyone have a 4x4 they would like to trade? pm me


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 21, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> You did, when we were staying at that weird guy's house in Ohio.



tomoya


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 21, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Dave Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > You did, when we were staying at that weird guy's house in Ohio.
> ...


Haha, <3 Tomoya. Yeah, sorry I didn't have more room in my suite...


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 21, 2010)

BLD?


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 21, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Haha, <3 Tomoya. Yeah, sorry I didn't have more room in my suite...



No worries, Jim. Beggars can't be choosers, and it served the purpose. Besides, it let Dene and i bond! But he was a bit odd is all. I still had fun.



TheMachanga said:


> BLD?



Negative.


----------



## Dene (Apr 22, 2010)

Ya we got to listen to Dave's metal while driving around! 

I mean, we only really slept there anyway. We spent most of the time at Jimmy's dorm that night  .


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 22, 2010)

School science trip that week that counts for more than 10% of my science mark.... -sigh- why do these things always happen on the same day as a cubing competition. Well at least there's the possibility of going to Nats. 



blah said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



Shame on you for forgetting the most important ritual


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 24, 2010)

What time does the merchandise table open?


----------



## Daniel Que (Apr 24, 2010)

Nooooo, I'm so sad: I can't go to this one! Our school has a scientific expedition to Algonquin park and the 15th is the day we get back, but we get back in the afternoon!


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 24, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> What time does the merchandise table open?



Usually at about 9:30, the time registration ends and 2x2 begins.


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 24, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > What time does the merchandise table open?
> ...


noooooo, i have to line up. =(


----------



## Billym135 (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh cool, so everyone should wave at the noob holding a sign that says pancakes. I think I'll hold a sign that says pancakes.


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 25, 2010)

does anyone want to have a cube tower? (9-12) or around that age


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 25, 2010)

cube towers are fun, until your fingers start to hurt.

edit:
maybe, decide when you get to the comp? it seems weird to me that you're planning a simple cube tower, like 2 weeks in advance. lol.


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 25, 2010)

i get too shy. lol


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 29, 2010)

does ayone have a haiyan-memory i could try?


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 29, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> i get too shy. lol



nah, don't get shy. if you do, then population loner will prolly be 1 (you xD) jokes, people are really friendly. find someone sitting round, looks like he's as fast as you, and then go up to him/her and say "wanna race"? 

edit: 
or you could find me, if i go


----------



## canadiancuber (May 2, 2010)

then lets hope you go! =D but you are 10 seconds fater than me.


----------



## gundamslicer (May 9, 2010)

Does anyone know how to restring a magic?


----------



## cincyaviation (May 9, 2010)

gundamslicer said:


> Does anyone know how to restring a magic?



yes


----------



## gundamslicer (May 9, 2010)

Cause I need help doing that are you going?


----------



## cincyaviation (May 9, 2010)

gundamslicer said:


> Cause I need help doing that are you going?



no


----------



## riffz (May 9, 2010)

What is this ritual I haven't heard of?

Also, seeing as its *CUBE*centric I would have thought BLD would take precedence over magic.


----------



## Sa967St (May 9, 2010)

riffz said:


> What is this ritual I haven't heard of?


hugs 'n heys


----------



## Micael (May 9, 2010)

riffz said:


> What is this ritual I haven't heard of?
> 
> Also, seeing as its *CUBE*centric I would have thought BLD would take precedence over magic.



Yea, why no bld? Just curious, I don't request it, since I don't plan to be there.


----------



## vcuber13 (May 9, 2010)

Micael said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > What is this ritual I haven't heard of?
> ...



Since theres only like 6 people who do it and only 3 of them get successes


----------



## Dave Campbell (May 9, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > riffz said:
> ...



Bingo.


----------



## riffz (May 10, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> vcuber13 said:
> 
> 
> > Micael said:
> ...



Fair enough lol. But this isn't going to be a continuing trend, is it? I really hope not.


----------



## canadiancuber (May 10, 2010)

see you all in a week! dillon's still gonna cream me though...:fp


----------



## raodkill (May 10, 2010)

hey jsut wondering does anyone going have an extra core for sale?


----------



## dillonbladez (May 10, 2010)

gundamslicer said:


> Does anyone know how to restring a magic?



Yes. i will do it for a dollar, though you could go on youtube and search it. -_-

@canadiancuber: 

haha, you're looking forward to getting your butt kicked?


----------



## canadiancuber (May 13, 2010)

no not my butt kicked. my butt creamed. i now have before-competition pressure. im getting high 35s instead of sub 30 and for got an alg on 2x2.


----------



## drewsopchak (May 13, 2010)

all be there.


----------



## dillonbladez (May 13, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> no not my butt kicked. my butt creamed. i now have before-competition pressure. im getting high 35s instead of sub 30 and for got an alg on 2x2.



oh noes D=

whatever. i think i'm avg-ing like ... high 20's D= am i cursed?


----------



## riffz (May 13, 2010)

drewsopchak said:


> all be there.



We will. Will you?


----------



## dillonbladez (May 14, 2010)

I'm willing to pay somebody to restring a master magic using all of the strings.. i can't, because the only tutorial i found on youtube only uses half of the strings, making it incredibly unstable. 

Thanks in advance.. hopefully xD


----------



## canadiancuber (May 14, 2010)

dillon, can i try your square-1?


----------



## dillonbladez (May 14, 2010)

if you can fix my master magic xD lol, it'd be great if you can, but sure, whatever. i need to find my other sq 1 D:


----------



## canadiancuber (May 14, 2010)

no i cannot fix a magic. i could use the string to make it a tied-up pile though.


----------



## abr71310 (May 14, 2010)

Chris knows how.
Look for a guy with a large beard and long hair.
He'll probably be hanging out with an Asian kid with spiky hair and an In Flames T-shirt.


----------



## Sa967St (May 14, 2010)

abr71310 said:


> Chris knows how.
> Look for a guy with a large beard and long hair.
> He'll probably be hanging out with an Asian kid with spiky hair and an In Flames T-shirt.



You already decided what you're going to wear on Saturday?


----------



## dillonbladez (May 14, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > Chris knows how.
> ...



deciding what to wear is too much effort xD

can Chris string magic or master magic?

edit: would this be Chris?


----------



## Sa967St (May 14, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> deciding what to wear is too much effort xD


Not really, I always choose what to wear to a competition ahead of time. I'll be in a light blue striped shirt 



dillonbladez said:


> edit: would this be Chris?


yes


----------



## dillonbladez (May 14, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > deciding what to wear is too much effort xD
> ...



I'm an exception. I'm lazy. lol.


----------



## drewsopchak (May 15, 2010)

im going im in the hotel that im staying in in Toronto! so yeah see you all tomorow. good luck.


----------



## canadiancuber (May 15, 2010)

um, are you trading me the mini qj for haiyan black 3x3? check the thread you started.


----------



## dillonbladez (May 15, 2010)

good luck, guys.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 15, 2010)

(1:21:55 PM) Jai_: harris got 10.42 avg this morning

no other news.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 15, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> (1:21:55 PM) Jai_: harris got 10.42 avg this morning
> 
> no other news.



It's about time he gets a sub 11 average.
Tied for 4th in the world. Good job Harris.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 15, 2010)

(2:08:30 PM) j`ey: 10.81, 9.55, 10.31, 10.15, 11.41
(2:08:39 PM) j`ey: justin got 2.90 2x2
(2:11:03 PM) j`ey: 1.83, 3.11, 4.58, 3.59, 2.02
(2:11:14 PM) j`ey: he has the most 1s again

this too now I guess.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 15, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > (1:21:55 PM) Jai_: harris got 10.42 avg this morning
> ...



Nice! Tied with Piti Pitchepan!
What about onehanded?

And I'm wondering: Are 3x3 event rouns always on saturday in North America competitions?
Because here in Europe (at least all competitions I've been to [except for WC duh]) had all 3 3x3 rounds on sunday.

(Sébastien once said: "Like ALWAYS all the important events are on sunday")
So... that's not the case in NA? 

EDIT: Wow, I just realized how close this is to the NAR avg (10.39 by Rowe Hessler). Can't wait until the second official sub-10 avg pops up ^^


----------



## Anthony (May 15, 2010)

Yes said:


> What about onehanded?



[14:29] <Jai_> i got 18.34 oh avg  
[14:29] <Jai_> 18.00, 24.06, 17.52, 19.50, 16.31 

It's about damn time. 



Yes said:


> And I'm wondering: Are 3x3 event rouns always on saturday in North America competitions?
> Because here in Europe (at least all competitions I've been to [except for WC duh]) had all 3 3x3 rounds on sunday.



We rarely have 2 day comps over here.


----------



## Anthony (May 15, 2010)

Eric had two sub 9s (8.39 and 8.9) in one average! 
But he "only" got a 10.53 avg. lol.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 16, 2010)

Wow sub-11 averages are getting really common now...

Off-topic: Dammit, I'm not in the top ten anymore


----------



## Anthony (May 16, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Dammit, I'm not in the top ten anymore



It's pretty insane to think that top 10 is now sub 10.75!


----------



## Neo63 (May 16, 2010)

Eric got two sub-9?? That's crazy...


----------



## Anthony (May 16, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Eric got two sub-9?? That's crazy...



It's even crazier when you consider that they were in the same average.


----------



## Sa967St (May 16, 2010)

I don't have any DYKs other than some quotes from Michael...

Rob: (_fixing someone's 6x6, trying to put in an internal piece_) I don't know which way this goes in...
Michael: THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID


Also, someone was watching the Tap Tap Revenge Rap during the 5x5 round.


edit:

Daniel: (_sees Rob's gf playing with a purple ghost hand_) Hey, did you know that some guy made a thread on speedsolving about what kind of purple cube he would get for his girlfriend?
Rob's gf: Oh, that's probably Rob
Daniel: Who?


----------



## vcuber13 (May 16, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > Eric got two sub-9?? That's crazy...
> ...



Something similar happened to me in the second round, I got a 16.xx and an 15.16 when i barely get sub 17s. They were the first two solves also.


----------



## JustinJ (May 16, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Also, someone was watching the Tap Tap Revenge Rap during the 5x5 round.



:3 That was me and Jai.

We watched it again during the afterparty.

DYK there was a man standing outside Seneca chanting (purifying his soul, as he told) the entire day, and during the afterparty, Brendon went out to join him?


----------



## Sa967St (May 16, 2010)

JustinJ said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Also, someone was watching the Tap Tap Revenge Rap during the 5x5 round.
> ...



HAHAHA, I thought it was some random person watching it (I heard it coming from the seats...). I burst out laughing in the middle of a 5x5 solve thanks to you guys


----------



## dillonbladez (May 16, 2010)

sarah has the god cube... AIIIf.

DYK

sarah can sleep through like 10 people cubing and talking?


----------



## vcuber13 (May 16, 2010)

DYK
*That Jake was getting sub 18s before the second round, then in the second round only got one sub 20, and his first solve after was a 16?

*That in the second round of 2x2 he got a DNF and a 10.84, and averaged 8.02?

*that I made it to the 2x2 final although I only got my Lanlan last Friday?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 16, 2010)

Results are posted.


----------



## Tortin (May 16, 2010)

That was fast.


----------



## Sa967St (May 16, 2010)

Tortin said:


> That was fast.


nou


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 16, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > That was fast.
> ...



That was fast.


----------



## Anthony (May 16, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Tortin said:
> ...


nou


----------



## JustinJ (May 16, 2010)

Wow, fast results! Just one thing though, my 56.33 4x4 was a +2 and should be 58.33.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 16, 2010)

Sarah got 14.79 avg in both rounds


----------



## Sa967St (May 16, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Sarah got 14.79 avg in both rounds


I know


----------



## Toquinha1977 (May 16, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah got 14.79 avg in both rounds
> ...



(Jealously looks at stackmat timer with a 20+ time taunting me)

SHUT UP!


----------



## vcuber13 (May 16, 2010)

JustinJ said:


> Wow, fast results! Just one thing though, my 56.33 4x4 was a +2 and should be 58.33.



My 5x5 solve was a 3:07+2=3:09 and they have 3:08


----------



## Eric Limeback (May 16, 2010)

My three OH averages were : 22.43, 22.35, 22.42.

Talk about consistent(ly bad) haha


----------



## pixelguy (May 16, 2010)

made a quick video of cubecentric.....with Christian's favourite songs 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIUqLooqS5g


Nice solves Eric....Christian can't believe he has your winning cube prize. He's treating it like a trophy


----------



## joey (May 16, 2010)

Dave campbell's solve was awesome..
I was like "gggggggooooooo dave" (in my head of course)

(watching the video I mean)

Did anyone get harris' and eric's full averages on video?


----------



## amostay2004 (May 16, 2010)

Woah Emily's good with big cubes


----------



## Sa967St (May 16, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Woah Emily's good with big cubes



she's good with 3x3x3 and megaminx too


----------



## Tortin (May 17, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Woah Emily's good with big cubes
> ...



Not anymoreeeee


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 17, 2010)

grr, my internet is dead and the Rogers guy isn't comibng until tomorrow. I'm using my neighbor's computer rite now :fp

first time i've ever won something


----------



## dillonbladez (May 17, 2010)

joey said:


> Dave campbell's solve was awesome..
> I was like "gggggggooooooo dave" (in my head of course)
> 
> (watching the video I mean)
> ...


yeah, my dad did. He's like.. Eric's number one fan xD 1080p Full HD ftw.



daniel said:


> first time i've ever won something


yah, i know. congratz! (i was like.. no ****in way..)


----------



## Sa967St (May 17, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> sarah can sleep through like 10 people cubing and talking?



it was more than 10 :/


----------



## dillonbladez (May 17, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > sarah can sleep through like 10 people cubing and talking?
> ...



at one table?


----------



## Sa967St (May 17, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > dillonbladez said:
> ...



yes


----------



## Neo63 (May 17, 2010)

Anyone got Jai's sub-10 on video? And whoaa that was an intense competition, so many sub-10s, too bad I couldn't make it


----------



## dillonbladez (May 17, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



nah


----------



## riffz (May 17, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I don't have any DYKs other than some quotes from Michael...
> 
> Rob: (_fixing someone's 6x6, trying to put in an internal piece_) I don't know which way this goes in...
> Michael: THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID
> ...



Don't forget:

Some kid: Is it possible to lube a human?
Me: Yes, but I'm not going to explain.


----------



## Sa967St (May 17, 2010)

riffz said:


> Don't forget:
> 
> Some kid: Is it possible to lube a human?
> Me: Yes, but I'm not going to explain.



Some Kid= Anthony Hua


----------



## riffz (May 17, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget:
> ...



Lol k I wasn't sure.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 17, 2010)

lol there was this guy who got really mad when i told him that his cube isn't a ghost hand II. Forgot what his name was, but he seems to take people too seriously .

oh yeah i had this really weird smirk on my face when i went up front at the awards :fp. 
And i finally got my first official sub-20 averages 


Did you know:
- "The Pirate" uses only Studio cubes? 
- there's actually more kids than usual at this comp?
- i attempted two feet solves, one with socks one and one without, and both of them are around 8 min?
- for some reason, people kept on flipping this blank sheet of paper on the merchandise table? 
- our table became really crowded when i came to it?


btw, i lost my AII


----------



## riffz (May 17, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> lol there was this guy who got really mad when i told him that his cube isn't a ghost hand II. Forgot what his name was, but he seems to take people too seriously .



Lol that was Michael Shao. His username is abr followed by some numbers


----------



## Tortin (May 17, 2010)

Don't buy giant twix from vending machines.


----------



## canadiancuber (May 17, 2010)

i remeber jai saying this during registration:

theres a bunch of old people sitting at the cool table... they're unworthy/


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 17, 2010)

Tortin said:


> Don't buy giant twix from vending machines.



oh yeah! how could i forget that!?

is the video uploaded?


----------



## abr71310 (May 18, 2010)

Coming from the kid who can't figure out a Diansheng from a C, I'm not sure you know what your cubes are, buddy.


----------



## abr71310 (May 18, 2010)

Also, Chris's 3x3x3 times were wrong, according to him - and knowing him he averages about 1min and change....

It says he averaged 2 minutes...


----------



## dillonbladez (May 18, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> lol there was this guy who got really mad when i told him that his cube isn't a ghost hand II. Forgot what his name was, but he seems to take people too seriously .
> 
> oh yeah i had this really weird smirk on my face when i went up front at the awards :fp.
> And i finally got my first official sub-20 averages
> ...



daniel.
you fail. you remembered to bring the cube you wanted to sell, but not your main :fp Jeel has it, noob. and your maru, i think. (did you forget that too?)

michael is being too serious imo. that wasn't a GH2 though. 

look at 2:48, especially the edges.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 18, 2010)

abr71310 said:


> Coming from the kid who can't figure out a Diansheng from a C, I'm not sure you know what your cubes are, buddy.



sure, sure. whatever you say. 
it's not like i ever said that i know every single cube in the world, plus nobody could identify a cube without looking inside unless you have used that type of cube before.

Why so serious?


----------



## dillonbladez (May 18, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > Coming from the kid who can't figure out a Diansheng from a C, I'm not sure you know what your cubes are, buddy.
> ...



and if you had to, you could go type A, B, C, or D until you got to E


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 18, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > abr71310 said:
> ...



there's more cubes than just those that are popular


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 18, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > lol there was this guy who got really mad when i told him that his cube isn't a ghost hand II. Forgot what his name was, but he seems to take people too seriously .
> ...



oh...didn't even realize i lost my Maru:fp lol.


----------

